# Musky Leaders Setups:Wire or Fluorocarbon?



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm getting mixed answers on this. Some say wire is the way to go closest to the fly while others say the fluorocarbon won't kink up & halp the fly have better movement.
Does anyone have a good musky leader recipe/setup?
Thanks


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

A fly fishing charter captain on Lake St.Clair advocates using 50# spiderwire against the fly in place of wire. Small diameter and hard to bite off.


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks LS. Appreciate the info. I heard that wire is not needed and could actually hurt the musky. 
BTW...that lake has some NICE musky!!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would recommend heavy mono or floro, anything stiff. 60-80lb normally works, the real key is the diameter .027-.030 is what I like to use most of the time. This allows you to still be able to tie the shock to your tippet and still tie a loop knot. You can use swivels and snaps, especially if you want to use heavier material, but that can effect the action of the fly too much. The knotable wire also works great, but you have to change shock every few hours, it handles the fishes teeth better, but the repeated casting weakens the knots and wears down the wire fast.


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

riverKing said:


> I would recommend heavy mono or floro, anything stiff. 60-80lb normally works, the real key is the diameter .027-.030 is what I like to use most of the time. This allows you to still be able to tie the shock to your tippet and still tie a loop knot. You can use swivels and snaps, especially if you want to use heavier material, but that can effect the action of the fly too much. The knotable wire also works great, but you have to change shock every few hours, it handles the fishes teeth better, but the repeated casting weakens the knots and wears down the wire fast.


Thanks riverKing. 
I'm not new to fly fishing but new to musky fishing. Appreciate the info.


----------

